# Friday Again



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No change here, working and LV again.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

With thanks to Dowsing.

Happy damn Friday:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> No change here, working and LV again.


SSDD then?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

big thing


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Staying with the Retro Can thingy...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ministry cased Amphibia on a Watchadoo 'lumpy'.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

How about another Red?










Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been wearing this for the past few days (even though it gains around 5 mins in 12 hours!).










I've just got in from work, so I'm enjoying a relaxing bottle of Spitfire.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I've been wearing this for the past few days (even though it gains around 5 mins in 12 hours!).


I think that's within manual regulation... pop the back out and give it a try! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am wearing my 1975 Longines 25 Jewel Auto 890.1 in house caliber


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Cwc G10 for me today...










HAGWE


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Has to be one of my all time favourite watches ..........


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

IWC Mark XV today.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The perfect watch for going around Africa - I wore it last week in Ethiopia, Now in Tanzania and I fly to Zambia on Sunday










It lights up when I need it, and it isn't worth a lot so I don't feel guilty around the slums


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Usual work watch for me today.......










HAGWE


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

tyrannes said:


> Has to be one of my all time favourite watches ..........


I miss it! Looked the other day and neither the watch or the straps are avilable any more. Glad it looks to be one of your 'keepers' though.

Cheers Roger


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Caravelle Electronic from 1977 today.









​


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Not worn this RLT 42 for a while but it is on my wrist now


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Certina Argonaut Valjoux 726 (late 60s early 70s)


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

A bit of vintage today as it's back to work tomorrow :thumbsdown:.










Have a good one peeps!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sunburst dialed Accutron today.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

One of these on an overcast day....










Thanks Neil


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

O&W "Tudor"










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting off with this...

*Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn for me:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me.......










It's on a lumpy now though, suits it better IMHO


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Haven't worn this in a while....

*1970s, Le Jour, Valjoux 7750 movement*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> This one for me.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A really cool watch to return with after your months of absence from the forum unk:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Mach, yep I've weakened!!! Couldn't stay away any longer No money though so it'll be a strict no buying policy!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Thanks Mach, yep I've weakened!!! Couldn't stay away any longer No money though so it'll be a strict no buying policy!!


It`s for the best, you get to appreciate your present collection more :wink2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

This one today.










Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mach, yep I've weakened!!! Couldn't stay away any longer No money though so it'll be a strict no buying policy!!
> ...


Spoken like a wise old young man :thumbsup:

Mind you I may have to do a little bit of shuffling, that's allowed isn't it?


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Hmmm, I suppose we could allow it :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Bril, thanks "Dad"! Right prepare for some Casios to invade the sales forum!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Longines today


VERY classy! Love it :wub:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tuna today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Beuchat Oceanium


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> With thanks to Dowsing.
> 
> Happy damn Friday:


Looking good Dave 

Wearing this at the moment, but looking forward to some newly arrived Doxa goodness later.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Put this on after a busy day at work. Got a rare weekend off which is a plus










Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Alas said:


> Beuchat Oceanium


That should be on Top Gears sub zero wall, some extremely nice watches on show today! I'm not even wearing one!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Sorry about the crapy pic, but this vintage beauty is on my wrist today. Camera phone is a worst thing to happen to my photography


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Guten Morgen! 

cal:612

17J

F.(Fredrich)Mauthe Germany.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> tuna today


I want it!!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > tuna today
> ...


now then  ...how you doing? its a keeper for now dude....have you spoken to andy lately mate/ i met up with him a few weeks ago....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Wearing my latest acquisition today - Solvil et Titus Hummer. (Photo courtesy of previous owner - far too good for one of my shots... :notworthy: )










I've seen this one up for sale in the FS forum a couple of times but missed it and now finally bagged it. I like the watch a lot but not, unfortunately, the bracelet which lets the watch down a bit. If anybody can point me towards a supplier of a suitable 'notched' leather strap I would be grateful.

Rob


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This now...

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Omega Seamaster 120 f300 for me today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Just home from work, now sat in my shortswearing 1970's lanco Diver, its 85 degrees 

BTW If anyone know where to source a crystal, please PM me , many thanks HAGWE

Martin


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Quartz ling today.



Good weekend to all,

Col.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

All week long...

Have a good bank holiday.


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

im wearing a planet ocean chrono.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Still this and probably will be for most of the weekend...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A very quick and dirty pic of my new arrival.










Adding some much needed Caribbean sunshine to this dull weather.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Carl


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The only one I didn't sell to Mac


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me.......
> ...


Hippo's back! :clap:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> Still this and probably will be for most of the weekend...


Niiiiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this for me today .


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mondaine savonette, seiko spork and rlt 30 mod this week










pick up new tosho (black on black) tomorrow from the depot for this one.

so going to need a 22mm hand-wound non-diver non-chrono non-hyphenated watch head for current toshi to go on.

almost went for the 17 above but cant quite do cathedral hands.

three days off in a row









hagbhwe


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Fancied a change over to this.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This for now...

*RLT 8 on Toshi Vintage Briefcase Leather*










...and it'll probably be this for the hockey game tonight...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80 & Stella Artois*










*GO LIGHTNING!!!!*










:drinks:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> This for now...
> 
> *RLT 8 on Toshi Vintage Briefcase Leather*


Now...I know what you're trying to do here...!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

EDIT: I'm actually wearing the '8 today. :wink1:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SharkBike said:


>


I'm not looking. Well, not until next month!!


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

This wee gem....


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Casual Friday...










Hagwe k:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Got my Tissot Navigator back from the repairers this afternoon so a quick change for me 










A friend, who shall remain anonymous, managed to jam the chrono pusher at a GTG but fortunately it was a quick fix.

Don't worry Mike it didn't cost me anything 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > This for now...
> ...


An excellent choice Rich, I think I`ll join you...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*












KrispyDK said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This into the office:









This after work:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> The only one I didn't sell to Mac


How many did you have? :blink:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

This has been on all day


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The only one I didn't sell to Mac
> ...


One more than I gave you


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Done for the w/e *K**omanderskie type 34 2414 movement Soviet made.*

*
*

*
*









Kev

*
*


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Nice to see so many of Roys today, it's an itch I will have to scratch before too long.

Wearing this new arrival courtesy of Dombox,










have a good one people


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mortima Datomatic (must change the month sometime)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Nice to see so many of Roys today, it's an itch I will have to scratch before too long.
> 
> Wearing this new arrival courtesy of Dombox,
> 
> ...


Looks very nice Dave but a bugger to take a decent photo of, you can never get the black dial to look as black it does to the naked eye.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

hippo said:


> Mind you I may have to do a little bit of shuffling, that's allowed isn't it?


That's a slippery slope to start on!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see so many of Roys today, it's an itch I will have to scratch before too long.
> ...


You can come close though. :wink2:










Later,

William


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

YEMA!!!

(Trying to work out if it should be Sancerre, Saki,or Tsingtao. See other post to find out why)


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

New arrival been on all day:



Union_Flieger_01small by wotsch, on Flickr

Union GlashÃ¼tte Flieger. Very happy.

-wotsch


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Omega for me, Mariner I


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> A friend, who shall remain anonymous, managed to jam the chrono pusher at a GTG but fortunately it was a quick fix.
> 
> Don't worry Mike it didn't cost me anything
> 
> ...


Thanks **** for that 

Sorry mate! I dont know why i pushed it really, i never use the chrono function on a watch!

Glad to hear it was an easy fix, i didnt hear anything untoward as i pressed it so hoped it'd be a quick one, unlike my old 6139 chrono that decided to spin all the hands incredibly fast until all the power had been used! (Â£Â£Â£Â£)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to a couple of old Ruskies...

*Pobeda 1st MWF, 15 Jewels, circa 1954.*










*`Sturmanskie 1st MWF` (Raketa) cal.2509 16 jewels, made by Petrodvoretz watch factory.*










One day I must get myself a proper `Sturmanskie`


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I fancy a bit of Russian Mach.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

This Seiko today - god, i need to take some new photos :groan:










Have a bank holiday weekend everyone


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I do plan do drown myself tonight :wine: but I don't feel the need to drown my watch with me... so this should do the trick (...and to carry on with the Retro Cam thingy...):


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

G10. For men.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> G10. For men.


That sounded like an add for one of those awful colognes


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sub this evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Thanks dude good to be back :rltb:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Landeron 4750 Electric.










HAGWE


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Late to the party, but just in the nick of time...


----------

